

What is the next major shift in technology? - Apane

All of us here are (or at least try to be) on the bleeding edge of technology. With that said, some of the community members here are effectively creating the future of technology that we will inhibit. Through trial and error we&#x27;ve all gained some insights, and I&#x27;d like to know where you believe technology is headed, and what the next major break through might be.<p>Let&#x27;s discuss...
======
sadgit
I posted this separately, but since I think it's relevant to the discussion
I'll post it here too:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8757722](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8757722)

